# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  El Gouna - Mar Vermelho - Expedição PORTISUB

## Filipe Simões

Em Setembro passado a minha expedição ao Mar Vermelho. 

El Gouna 2008

O meu primeiro mergulho em que vi um tubarão foi lá e está documentado numa das fotos... Se alguém o descobrir leva um doce!

----------

